# springfield xd 40 v-10



## terryger

some back ground. i shot large bore rifle of several different caibers for many years quite successfully, both at the range and in the field. i shot large bore handun in the field and at the range with much success. i also was an avid and quite accuarate bowman with recurve as well as compound.

i do not consider myself an expert with a handgun but i am pretty good and have shot enough to know my way around weapons of differentt types and how to get the maximum from each.

due to a personal change in my life i have had to switch from long guns and bows to handuns.

one of my newest purchases is the SA XD-40 v-10(ported)










i have several ported shotguns and a taurus 44 mag i hunted with for many years so porting is not a new thing to me.

i was told all kinds of nonsense about this weapon, almost all of it by those that had never fired one.

here is my opinion and range report.

i was shooting indoors with a standard law enforcement qaul target at ranges and positions identical to those needed for ccw qual as it will be aded to my permit.

i also shot some real life(or as close as you can get at the range) scenarios.

the ammo i used was:

50 rounds 180 gr fmj american eagle factory 
100 rounds of 165 gr fmj "canned heat" reloads purchased from "georgia arms".

i took into account that the canned heat is loaded in at least 3 different man. casings and knowing a little about reloading i allowed for fliers.

i was interested to see how the weapon handles different loads, in not just location downrange but cycling as well.

as for the "from the hip" position, i really hold more in front than by my hip. there was no "fire or brimstone that hit me in the face" ( as i was warned about) though there was a definite rush of wind. it was disconcerting at first but did not cause a flinch or any other problems and i found this weapon to be quite accurate(something not all handguns are)from this position quite naturally. i would credit the grip angle for this.

i also found the sights(2 dots in back and one in front) to be quite accurate as to bullet path and easy to acclimate to right away.

the twin ports(5 on each side) were quite obvious at first as it blew a small amount of fire(much less than my standard sig 229 and a round of .357 sig) out in a distictive v, framing the front sight and sight picture but with no hinderence whatsoever.

after about 15 rounds i seemed to not notice it much anymore. this was either due to the ports become slightly plugged(not visable) or it just wasn't enough to bother me much(my choice).

as for accuaracy, i was truly impressed.

after dinking around to check pattern, sight setup and bullet travel, i tried some serious delivery. the weapon had shown some amazing groups up to this point though there were the expected reload fliers, however some of the reloads delivered the goods. just couldn't tell which

real life stuff :

not rapid fire but fairly quick 
using 2 hands at 20 feet. 2 mags of 8 reload rounds each. 8 pretty nice, 8 fliers(one off the top)










using 2 hands at 30 feet. 6 rounds american factory sent. brought back and checked, 6 rounds sent again.

just the ones with marks on them.










single strong hand 20 feet, not rapid fire but fairly quick(check for resight after shot) black and yellow target

2-8 round mags of american. si8 sent, drop mag, reload 8 more sent










pros- very accurate for first time and easy to acclimate, weapon felt good in my hand and seemed to be a natural for me to shoot. balanced well and sights are 1st class. recoil was negilgible for a 40(crisp, even with port reduction for those that are not used to a .40)
handled reloads as well (for the most part) as the factory with no feeding or firing problems encountered. easy to disassmeble and clean, ports and all.

stainless slide has no problem withstanding high pressure loads even with the polymer frame.

cons- lot of dirt came out of the ports and actually dirties the front sight so as it needed to be cleaned before continuing. this was after 75 -80 rounds so it was no big deal. weapon requires definte cleaning after firing. not much else i could find at this time.

moot points: ported muzzle flash less than .357 sig 229. no bits of fire and brimstone as many report sticking to my flesh or going into my eyes


----------

